# Skinny Doe



## eklanier (Dec 5, 2016)

I got my Nigerian dwarf doe last summer with a 3 week old doeling at her side. These are my first goats. Both were in great shape. I let her do things her way and over the fall / winter she weaned the baby. Shortly after that she went off her feed. I was giving her sweet goat feed, so switched to pellets. She refuses to eat that also, and so does the young one. I have given them cracked corn, and she eats only a couple bites. She does eat her brome hay, and now that things are greening up, she munches on weeds and such. While the doeling is in great shape, mama has continuously lost weight. She was wormed this spring. I can feel many of her bones, and it is greatly concerning me. 
I have come to the conclusion I will need to call the vet, or take her in. But any suggestions to get her back in condition would be greatly appreciated. What can I feed her or put on her food to get her to eat? I want to re-breed her, but not in this condition.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would first get a fecal done. Take fresh pellets to the vet to see what parasites she has, then you can worm with the appropriate wormer. 
Calf Manna is good to help get the weight back on. Alfalfa hay or pellets can help. Introduce new stuff slowly.


----------



## eklanier (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you. I will get a fecal done. Im sure cheaper & easier than hauling her to the vet. I did buy some alfalfa cubes until I find some good quality hay close. I will try the calf manna also.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You may have to break those cubes up for her, as most cubes are made for horse jaws, not Nigerian Dwarf jaws.

Is she drinking?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With being inexperienced, I would take her to the vet and get the fecal done to include coccidia. With this going on for so long, she needs more than just some extra food. She needs to be diagnosed properly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't give cracked corn. 

What is she getting for minerals?

Can you post photos of her?

Is she anemic?

Let us know what the fecal shows. After I got the parasites knocked out with chemicals, free choice alfalfa hay did wonders for my underweight doe.


----------



## eklanier (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you all!! Yes, I do sit and break the cubes into small pieces so she can eat them ok. Im not sure my horse could eat them in the size they come in. I was soaking them in hot water, but she didn't seem to care for that, so I decided to try and break them up. She devours them!!
I am feeding no additional minerals. I bought them a mineral block and they told me what they thought of that by peeing in the bowl it was in. I have a Himalayan salt rock for the horses and was thinking of getting them one too. What else should she be getting?
Yes, she is drinking. 
Will stop the corn -- curious as to why? 
Appreciate the help.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cracked corn has little nutritional value and upsets their stomachs. 

They need free choice loose minerals. Their tongues aren't rough enough to get much off the block.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree.


----------



## eklanier (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry slow to update. Thought we were making progress and sure you all know how busy summer is. 
Fecal showed no parasites. She began eating grass / weeds like crazy and putting on weight although it seemed to be mostly belly. Still I was hopeful. 
Unfortunately, she laid down last night as it was getting dark and died. I'm so upset. Trying to decide if I will continue with goats or not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. I hope you find out what the cause was.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Believe me, I almost threw in the towel too this year, but I didn't. It is tough losing any goat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry you lost her


----------

